# How to use headphones as headset(mic) [Sony MDR-XB450] [SOLVED]



## PulkitSingh18793 (Jun 14, 2017)

I bought a Sony MDR-XB450 ExtraBass from flipkart about an year ago.
I started gaming up Steam about an year ago and I really feel the need for microphone during the sessions.
When I plug the headphones on phone the mic works just fine but the problem is that my PC has two seperate jacks for audio in and out hence it can only be used for one purpose at a time i.e. headphones or mic.
I wish to use it as a headset.
I did a lot of research and found that overseas they have stereo splitters to do the job but even after searching for months I cannot find any in the Indian market both digital and physical(yet)(The amazon ones sadly wont ship to India)
Digit forums is my last resort as I really cant afford to by a headset after buying these headphones and building myself a PC just about an year ago.
> Can i somehow use it as a headset(audio in and out at the both time)
> Also I tried to just find some cheap tabletop mic instead but I couldn't find that too (online and offline), so if anyone knows a place [ I live in NOIDA]
> I tried putting my speakers in the audio-out port and my headphones in the audio in port. It was able to capture my voice but ever so slightly. It was too faint. Was not able to use it to communicate the PC was barely able to recognize any sound.

Any help is appreciated. Sorry if I messed something up just my first time posting on any forum. Hope I didn't miss any useful information!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2017)

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


Get this, I bought it, took me 1 month for it to reach.

Soundmagic E10c also comes with one of these in the accessories.


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> Get this, I bought it, took me 1 month for it to reach.
> ...


Thank you do much. Is it doing fine for you?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2017)

yes, absolutely.. 
I use it with my ext soundcard which has 2 separate inputs for, earpiece and mic.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2017)

Wait, hold on one second, are you trying to use your headset (with no built in mic) as a microphone ??

If so, it may work but its not a replacement for an actual microphone. I thought your headset came built with a microphone, but only one combined jack. and you werent able to use this in your PC which uses 2 jacks (Audio in and mic in).
If your headset doesnt come with a microphone, then there is literally no point buying the thing i posted. If it does and has a combined jack like say, Steelseries siberia v2, then that thing I posted for you to buy, will help you.


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Wait, hold on one second, are you trying to use your headset (with no built in mic) as a microphone ??
> 
> If so, it may work but its not a replacement for an actual microphone. I thought your headset came built with a microphone, but only one combined jack. and you werent able to use this in your PC which uses 2 jacks (Audio in and mic in).
> If your headset doesnt come with a microphone, then there is literally no point buying the thing i posted. If it does and has a combined jack like say, Steelseries siberia v2, then that thing I posted for you to buy, will help you.


No my headphones do have a built in mic and that is just what i needed


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Wait, hold on one second, are you trying to use your headset (with no built in mic) as a microphone ??
> 
> If so, it may work but its not a replacement for an actual microphone. I thought your headset came built with a microphone, but only one combined jack. and you werent able to use this in your PC which uses 2 jacks (Audio in and mic in).
> If your headset doesnt come with a microphone, then there is literally no point buying the thing i posted. If it does and has a combined jack like say, Steelseries siberia v2, then that thing I posted for you to buy, will help you.


Do you think i would need a soundcard as well?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 17, 2017)

PulkitSingh18793 said:


> Do you think i would need a soundcard as well?


If your headphone has a built in mic, then go ahead get that cable. it should work as intended, and no you dont need a soundcard if you are satisfied with the quality your current card is performing


----------



## PulkitSingh18793 (Jun 18, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> If your headphone has a built in mic, then go ahead get that cable. it should work as intended, and no you dont need a soundcard if you are satisfied with the quality your current card is performing


Thanks a lot for the link


----------

